# Consensus on Irrigation Line Material?



## Ross63GG (7 mo ago)

Hello,

I'll be installing irrigation in my lawn in central FL in the next week or so. I've been doing some casual research on what materials I'll need and I see there are several options for the lines feeding the sprinkler heads.

Some of the options I've seen are PVC, Polyplex, Blue-lock, and Funny pipe. I'd like to select an option that considers ease of installation and durability (low maintenance).

I'll be covering around an area of around 1,000 sq ft and the current plan calls for roughly 200' of line from valve box to the sprinkler heads.

Also, I'm looking for a backflow prevention device so I'd welcome any recommendations for one of those as well.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Polypipe, with funny pipe at each sprinkler.


----------

